
Tesla Autopilot 2.0: next gen Autopilot powered by more radar, new triple camera - netinstructions
https://electrek.co/2016/08/11/tesla-autopilot-2-0-next-gen-radar-triple-camera-production/
======
mtgx
Any improvements in digital security, too? The more we give the car control,
the more important that becomes, especially with Tesla's remote updates.

------
dogma1138
I wonder how they'll deal with the upgrade the autopilot atm is a paid
software upgrade/unlock will they recall existing cars for an upgrade? is it
even possible? How would Tesla owners and the public react if they do not
offer an upgrade or it will be very cost prohibitive (even considering that
Tesla owners can usually afford it if they are driving 100K $ cars)?

~~~
xiphias
Tesla owners should be OK with any of these: Tesla already offers more
free/cheap enough upgrades to cars than any of their competitors.

------
abcampbell
Love the vision behind Tesla, but man does this 'autopilot' thing strike me as
overconfident.

Why not call it Cruise Control 2.0?

